# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Same dream my mother had when she was little

## Bliz

Hello everyone, I am new here so I didn't know where to start. So maybe what I am about to ask you will fall under this category.

This story is about me and my mother. Ever since I was kid, I used to have a weird dream. I used to dream that I am walking down a road along with a friend or someone else (not so important bit), but suddenly the road ended in front of a coconut tree in a random garden. And every time I saw the tree in my dream, I used to feel this fear which is unexplainable. The fear was intense and it actually pained me how scary it was. There was nothing out of the ordinary about the tree or I didn't know why I feared it, but I did. I never told this to anyone. And gradually, I stopped dreaming about it. But one night I had the same nightmare but this time, something was different. I dreamt that near the tree, were a few women standing. They were beautiful! But as soon as I went near them, they turned unearthly looking. Not monster movie unearthly, actually scary unearthly. And they tried to drag me inside this house, of which the tree was a part of. I woke up and that was the last time I had that dream till this day.

Now the interesting part of it is, after a long time all this happened, I told my mother about this nightmare I used to have. She looked very shocked. Got to know from her that when she was little, she lived in a house similar to that of my dream and yes, along with a coconut tree in the garden. Every description matched. The house was at the end of a long road, the tree, the color of the doors. Then I told her about the other nightmare about the scary girls, she told me she used to dream the same dream when she was young too. Except she remembered a lot of details,which I don't remember from my dream. The scary bit is, she told me that the house she lived in when she was little was 'haunted'. She never saw anything but her family members did and so did her guests who went to that house. But she did tell me she was very scared of the tree. Every afternoon, at a particular time, her dog would run to the tree and start barking at it. 

Now I know it all seems unbelievable, because I myself couldn't believe it when she told me this. I almost cried, because words can't explain the fear that nightmare used to leave in my mind.
Can anyone please tell me what all this about? Is it psychological or something else. After all these years, I need to know.

Thank you.

----------


## Phased

Hi there and welcome to DV,

I tried researching why this could be but could not find a thing, even out of science and in culture I couldn't find anything similar to this.. It is really strange. Others may be able to help, but I can't, sorry. 

Good luck with finding out some answers, it is very interesting what you say is happening.

----------


## Bliz

Thank you anyways. 

It is very strange and creepy. After all this years, it still makes me feel all scared and creeped out!

----------


## 101Volts

What do you think triggered the dream on your end?

It's not unusual to be scared or creeped out by certain dreams, I'd venture to say it's unhealthy and unwise to diss such dreams them as nothing and/or "Just a dream". "Why am I having these dreams?" and "What do they mean?" Are both good questions to ask. It's good you're thinking about it, You can avoid seeing them in the future if you take preventative measures.

And I've had nightmares similar to what you had; Once, I dreamed of something regarding a spaceship platform from or similar to the movie "Alien" and then I saw a skull which represented death; It wasn't what you might call a normal skull, From its forehead down was a very sharp V which went far down the nose, Distorting the eye sockets and entire face. It represented either many ways or every way a person could die and they all had to do with unjust hate, Apparently. It might not sound like much now, But if you saw it you'd know. And yes, I was wondering so often in the dreams that night when they would end because they lasted quite a while though not many of them come to the top of my head now.

Edit - As for the women changing from beautiful to ugly in regards to proximity, That sounds similar to people one might think are nice from a distance but when one gets to know them, They don't treat one so nicely.

How was/is this house "Haunted"?

----------


## JoannaB

To rule out an explanation that is not supernatural that could account for this: is there any photo of you mom's childhood home with coconut tree that you may have seen as a kid? Or is it possible that your mom could have told you about the tree or told someone else about it and you overheard? 

Also which culture and religious background does your family come from? Are there any stories about trees and evil in your culture or religion? For example, in Christianity which is my religion we have the story of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, which led to the downfall of original sin, the end of paradise. So if I were to dream of an evil tree that's what I would expect it to refer to, but if you are not Christian than probably that is not it for you. I know though that in many traditions trees have meaning, and I am wondering whether in the traditions that both your mom and you grew up in there is such a meaning.

----------


## Bliz

There is not a single picture of my mother's childhood in my house and my mom never talked to me about the house before. And I am not christian but there is no such story regarding trees in my culture except that trees have life. Like if you break a twig or pick a flower, it hurts them. That's just a culture thing. Other than that there are no evil trees or good trees stories in my culture. At least not any that I've heard of. Well many people were killed in that house. Well it's not exactly a house, it's like a mansion, but people rented rooms there.

----------


## JoannaB

What if your mother did not talk to you exactly of this, but she alluded to it, and you somehow where able to piece together things she did not quite say, said between the lines, implied, and then you were able to from that reconstruct this. I don't know whether it is possible. It would require a great deal of intuition on your side, and being so in tune with your mother that you get more out of what she says than what she explicitly says.

----------


## Bliz

My mother shifted from that house when she was 15. She always told me about the house she lived in during her teen years, but never mentioned the other house. When I asked her why didn't she tell me about this before, she said she didn't like talking about it. And as I said, I started having this nightmare since I was a kid and by that I mean 6 or 7 years old. At that time, I never really paid much attention to anything else outside my own world.  :Cheeky:  The last dream I had about it was when I was 17 or 18.

----------


## 101Volts

Do you think there may be a good reason for the dreams to have happened? Perhaps you should talk with your mother about it more, To determine its meaning and if there's something to avoid regarding it.

----------


## ralphiejunior

Well I red that the feeling of fear and haunting in a house is because of very high Hz sounds. Now maybe your mother had these bad feelings about this house because of the Hz and she dreamed about them. Since you inherit a lot of things from your parent things what are written in your DNA ,maybe you inherited these dreams from her.

----------


## GrannyPigms

Well, this gives me goosebumps just reading about it. 

How exactly did your Mom know it was "haunted". Like a dog barking at a tree is strange enough, people being killed there is even more strange. I dunno, I'd just like a little more info on it if it's not too much trouble.

As far as dreaming about it, I dunno. I dream about my house being haunted a bunch. One time there was an extremely vivid one where I was being chased, then ran into the room I'm in now (my older bro's room, he left for college and is letting me use his computer), and there was a crowbar that smacked them upside the head. It was so real feeling that when I woke up I nearly screamed "What? It was just a dream? No river? No crowbar?"

Anyways, I'm starting to ramble. I really do hope we can help you to make something of this.

Sweet dreams.  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## GrannyPigms

Up up up!

I think I might be looking for the answers to this as much as Bliz at this point.

----------


## JoannaB

> Up up up!
> 
> I think I might be looking for the answers to this as much as Bliz at this point.



Do you realize that Bliz was last active in April, four days after joining this site, so at this point you may be more actively looking for answers than Bliz is.

----------


## GrannyPigms

Yeah, maybe. 

Didn't notice that.  ::roll::

----------


## Kittiedragon

Me and my mum had the same recurring nightmares, ours were about three black dogs. Odd when family members have the same dreams.

----------

